# ()?
()?

 + - = ,   ?
  -?

----------


## chik

,     () /

----------


## Andyko

> -


.

----------

> ()?
> 
>  + - = ,   ?
>   -?


   :
1)    -   -  -        " "
2)    -   -     "   - ".
       ,   .        .

----------

,   .
   914 :

        -,    ,        -,      .
   ,    -,  .
   ,    -.

     -,       .         " ".

.

----------

> ,   .
>    914 :
> 
>         -,    ,        -,      .
>    ,    -,  .
>    ,    -.
> 
>      -,       .         " ".
> 
> .


   ,         -   ,        .

----------

:

  + - = , 


 ,   :


___ (________________) 
  ______ ..

 .

.

----------

? ..     ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

:    -, ,     1 , . .          ,     . .???!!!

----------

-  /    ?     . ,        ?

----------

!
. .    ,  -   ?

----------


## Cressis

.    .

----------

/  .     . ,     - ,       .  :Smilie:

----------

> .


*Cressis*,     .   ...
"...6.       -    ,    ..."

----------


## Cressis

> "...6.       -    ,    ..."


      -,   :Big Grin:

----------

,       :Smilie: 
 -   -   ?    ?      -  ?
  !

----------


## 78

...   ,    1       ...
      ...
  ...

----------

-   -   ?    ?      -  ?

----------

> -   -   ?


.


> ?


.


> -  ?


 .

----------

.

----------

,     -?      ,       ?      ?
   ...

----------


## Andyko

?  :Wow:

----------

?

----------

> ?


    ,  .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 :Hmm:  
      ?  ?

----------

, .         ,       ,   .

----------

?  ?

   -   :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ,   .


.

----------

! !

----------

-        .   .           .   ?

----------


## Andyko

.     .     - .  :Wink:

----------


## Mih@lich

-  ,      (). ..         .        -        .   -   .
     , ..  -    .

----------

** ,   .
*Mih@lich*,    .

----------


## Mih@lich

**,         :Wink:

----------

,     .        1    .

----------

